# Furry dating app that would actually become as popular as Tinder/Grindr?



## Kope (Dec 29, 2021)

I feel like there’s so many furries that a dating app would have popped up one day, and be mainstream. We’ve yet to see that. So does that mean most furries are taken/don’t care?


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 29, 2021)

The furry demographic is tiny compared to the amount of singles that are queer/straight out there. We're like... a million people internationally at most?

FA has had 1.6 million registered users in 2016 but that is no indicator who was actually active and who isn't, etc.

Besides, there is a furry dating app that is fairly mainstream -> howlr.


----------



## Kope (Dec 29, 2021)

Eh I tried that one, but found it lacking/ not enough people. A million people is more than enough for a niche app anyhow


----------



## Kope (Dec 29, 2021)

I think it’s more of a marketing issue


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Dec 30, 2021)

Kope said:


> I think it’s more of a marketing issue


Usually speaking part of the issue comes with the niche itself. It’s hard to cater to furries directly in this area. 

what Actually makes furries need a special service for online dating exactly? It’s a pretty meh hobby that’s not really going to change how dating works for the most part just because of how varied the base is, it leans male and gay and more casual… but pretty much everyone is represented in some form or another.

Specialty dating sites exist where the niche is very important to people <Christian mingle because for some reason you can’t date a non Christian, farmers only because apparently only a “farmer gets you”, blackpeoplemeet because apparently melanin content is a major concern for people>
But like wise I don’t see dating sites for say star trek fans, or Star Wars fans, or columbo fans or what have you… ( please for the love of god if these exist don’t neener neener “but actchually!” Post links to such examples…)

Howlr is just Grindr and mostly for hookups best I can gather, not dating.

Pounced existed but again… mostly hookups and casual sex so far as I can tell.

Furzu and a few others hides almost all functions behind a very very steep paywall that runs most people away.

My long diatribe short is… there’s nothing really to cater to furries in the dating realm because there’s just no point for it.


----------



## Raever (Dec 30, 2021)

Christine Vulpes said:


> Usually speaking part of the issue comes with the niche itself. It’s hard to cater to furries directly in this area.
> 
> what Actually makes furries need a special service for online dating exactly? It’s a pretty meh hobby that’s not really going to change how dating works for the most part just because of how varied the base is, it leans male and gay and more casual… but pretty much everyone is represented in some form or another.
> 
> ...



Basically this. I think it'd be more effective to find an app that focuses on general fandoms and finding friendships within those fandoms for your local area (Amino maybe?) otherwise, it's basically pointless.


----------



## 57_Wolve (Mar 10, 2022)

Check out https://barq.social/


----------



## Kope (Mar 11, 2022)

57_Wolve said:


> Check out https://barq.social/


Think I’ll wait till it’s out of beta as I’m an alpha wolf :V


----------



## Kope (May 13, 2022)

Jimsmiths11 said:


> The bumble bee is another interpersonal organization and dating app for furries, all things considered. Whether your fursona strolls, flies or swims, whether you're searching for shaggy companions, dates or tomfoolery, whether you're youthful or old, pudgy or slight, stripes or spots — welcome home.


How popular is that though


----------



## Faustus (May 17, 2022)

Ahh, RIP Howlr, it died in February.


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

Faustus said:


> Ahh, RIP Howlr, it died in February.


When was it ever alive?


----------



## Lioedevon427 (May 19, 2022)

Stuff like that was tried in the past I believe- but turned out they were scams 
Izzzyzzz had a good video on it


----------



## shortwiw (Dec 28, 2022)

Not sure that the furry subculture can be as popular as the largest dating apps. Millions of people around the globe use Tinder, and an app needs to become really popular to beat that. I like the furry community, but I don’t think it’s possible for a “furry dating app” to reach such heights. And it’s a good thing for me because I like closed communities more. 
If I want to do regular dating, I will just go to websites like ukraine video chat, but furry communities are only for furry fans. I don’t think bringing too many normies here is a good idea.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 28, 2022)

Furries don't have the social capabilities to do anything with a dating app: that's why most of the fandom is sex RPs and porn.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 28, 2022)

I'd think it'd be too niche to be profitable but then again what do I know? X3


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2022)

Joe Biden please spend fiscal stimulus money on this.


----------

